# Drivers for Acer 5315



## lmtpo0 (Apr 2, 2010)

hey can you send me a link to where can i find the driver that i will put to nLite..
acer 5315..
THANKS...


----------



## lmtpo0 (Apr 2, 2010)

Hi..
plss send me links...

HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_10250136&REV_1000
HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0268&SUBSYS_10250136


PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1713&SUBSYS_01361025&REV_02
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1713&SUBSYS_01361025
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1713&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1713&CC_0200


PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_04281468&REV_01
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&SUBSYS_04281468
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_168C&DEV_001C&CC_0200


HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10250136&REV_1002
HDAUDIO\FUNC_02&VEN_11C1&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10250136


PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01361025&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01361025
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&CC_030000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&CC_0300


PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_01361025&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&SUBSYS_01361025
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&CC_038000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A03&CC_0380



thanks!!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi lmtpo0 
I have moved your post to its own thread.
This is a different model than your X3200.

Do you need drivers for XP?
If so what service pack is installed?

An Everest report will also help me assist you.
Link is under my signature.
Copy and paste the full report to notepad and attach the report using the Go Advanced option.

Some of the drivers can be found on the Acer website:
http://us.acer.com/acer/service.do?...tx1g.c2att92=453&ctx1.att21k=1&CRC=2054404012
Input you info and filter the OS

Bill


----------



## lmtpo0 (Apr 2, 2010)

windows XP SP2


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi thanks for the info, but where is the Everest report?

This will get you started.
Please install this driver first.
Chipset Driver:
http://global-download.acer.com/GDF...0165&Step1=Notebook&Step2=Aspire&Step3=Aspire 5315&OS=X01&LC=en&BC=Acer&SC=PA_6

Then install these drivers in the order given:


> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01361025&REV_03
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&SUBSYS_01361025
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&CC_030000
> PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A02&CC_0300
> ...


Please check the Device Manager for any additional errors.
Post any errors.

Bill


----------



## JACKO78 (Sep 24, 2010)

Dvd cd rw driver


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

@JACKO78 

Windows XP, Vista and Win7 contain the Dvd cd rw driver within the operating system (windows) no drivers are required.

If you have an issue with your DVD/RW- Rom I would suggest you start your own thread and post it in the driver forum.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/postinghelp.php

Thanks,
Bill


----------

